# American Chestnut Burl  (gloat)



## Dario (Jun 16, 2006)

I scored this off eBay...not cheap but hoping to make some nice pens out of them.

If the seller claim is true, this wood is supposed to very rare.


----------



## turff49 (Jun 16, 2006)

If it is American Chestnut then it IS very rare. Just the other day they found a stand of these in Ga. that somehow survived the blight that hit them back in the 30's. Back in the 1800's these grew as large as redwoods. Care to spare a couple of blanks at a profit? Brian


----------



## vick (Jun 16, 2006)

Beautiful wood.
I would believe that it is fairly rare in the US since most of the American Chestnut was wiped out by a blight a while ago.  They do have a blight resistent Chestnut now but I have no idea how big they would be yet.


----------



## turff49 (Jun 16, 2006)

Mike,
The trees they are growing now are Hybrids. Seeds from the Old growth trees are crossed with the chinese chestnut. The problem with the Old American Chestnuts is that they still have seedlings but when they hit a specific age the disease attacks it and kills it. The have to seperate the male trees from the females. I think they use the female American and a Chinese male but I'm not sure. It's been awhile since I read the article. There is an American Chestnut Tree foundation dedicated to try and bring it back. Brian


----------



## JimGo (Jun 16, 2006)

Wow!  Those are beautiful!


----------



## DWK5150 (Jun 16, 2006)

I have some that and yeah it cost me a pretty penny.


----------



## Dario (Jun 16, 2006)

Don,

We might have bought from the same seller?

According to the seller, it was identified for him by University of Wisconsin Department of Forest Ecology and Management who has a major wood specie sample collection (more than 50,000) and they don't have this!!! [:0]  They did request a sample from him and they do have one now []

I am assuming I can only get 12-14 full blanks from these and a few half blanks.  Honestly, I am not too sure how much of it I can part with.


----------



## thewishman (Jun 16, 2006)

Beautiful wood, Dario! Nice score! Please post pics of the pens.


----------



## jrc (Jun 16, 2006)

I made a trade, some chestnut pens for some some scrap.  Very very nice people.  I think it was Raymond I talked to.

 http://www.appalachianwoods.com/index.htm


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jun 16, 2006)

Tremendous score, Dario!  I have a little bit of wormy chesnut from an old home here in PA.  It is very plain, and other than its rarity, would be passed over.  That burl is amazing!


----------



## Pipes (Jun 17, 2006)

NIce wood dude how much can I BUY [][][:I]






http://affordablepipes.com/


----------



## Ligget (Jun 17, 2006)

Fantastic find!![:0][]


----------



## DWK5150 (Jun 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dario_
> <br />Don,
> 
> We might have bought from the same seller?
> ...



Yeah it would be the same seller but I think it was worth every penny casue its nice stuff.  I figured I should be able to get about 12 solid blanks with mine and maybe a few halfs if Im really careful cutting.


----------



## Dario (Jun 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DWK5150_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



WHOA!!!  [:0][:0][:0]  Only 12-14 from that piece???  If I am not mistaken that is the $140.00 piece since there were only 3 lots listed recently and the other one was not sold (unless you bought earlier).


----------



## punkinn (Jun 17, 2006)

That's really beautiful, Dario!   

Hmmmm....  I need to take a photo of my recent aquisition:  5 1" thick slabs of *figured* 45,000 yr old NZ kauri.  [8D]

Hi and hugs to Jo!  []

Nancy


----------



## DWK5150 (Jun 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dario_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah I actually bought mine a couple months ago.  They are smaller pieces but Im also gonna use it for larger pens where youll need bigger blanks.


----------



## chigdon (Jun 23, 2006)

Wow Dario, that is some crazy looking stuff.  Can't wait to see a pen!


----------

